# Buying building land



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

We are interested in buying a smallish plot of around 600m2 and building our own house. Has anyone similar experience or advise to share with us please. We like the villages around the Erimi area, so being close to Limassol. 
Water , drainage and Internet access are my concerns . We plan on using as much solar energy as possible in the design, again any advise will be great thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg_ukr said:


> We are interested in buying a smallish plot of around 600m2 and building our own house. Has anyone similar experience or advise to share with us please. We like the villages around the Erimi area, so being close to Limassol.
> Water , drainage and Internet access are my concerns . We plan on using as much solar energy as possible in the design, again any advise will be great thanks.


Before buying any land please make sure it is checked out thoroughly by an independant lawyer. It MUST have a public road access to it or you will not get planning permission to build.
Many land agents will tell you that the concrete track which runs past a plot is a public road when it is fact a farm track just for use of the local farmers This sort of track is not always a public road and if this is the case you will not get a building permit.
Even if you get permission to build you can end up without a final certificate of approval in which case you won't get public water or electricity to the house. 
There are many people who have ended up in this situation and after many years are still on generators and having to get water brought in by tanker.


----------

